# New CHARGE owner, need a lil help... Please?



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys, received my CHARGE today, super excited and obviously FIRST thing I wanna do is ROOT... I have ODIN, I downloaded the latest drivers and I have a "all in one" file to flash... ROOT+VOODOO LAG FIX+CWM so I guess i'm good to go BUT... I had everything set up and ready to go, I open ODIN, remove battery from phone, hold down the VOL DOWN and plug the usb into the phone... the "ADDED!" shows up and then "REMOVED!" comes on right away, I get the whole "installing drivers message" at least twice with both being successful but then I get a "driver unsuccessfully installed" message! I guess my CHARGE isn't registering with my PC... any help?? I can't use ODIN if my phone isn't being read by my PC... I'm on Windows 7... THANKS!


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nevermind, I already did it all. Thanks.


----------

